# Pulsar - Repairs?



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Bought this Pulsar LED simply because it was too cheap to walk away from, know nothing about it but would love to get it running.

any info on watch or where to get repaired would be appreciated

All i know is that it the back says 'TIME COMPUTER INC. USA, STAINLESS STEEL, PULSAR 538746


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry to say but I doubt parts are available, Pulsar is part of Seiko and after a while parts become difficult to get hold of..Keep looking on Ebay you may get lucky. Good luck. with the search, I know how it feels.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Thomas I will PM you later with great news


----------

